# Pamlico sound



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thinking of moving south, how is the sailing on Pamlico Sound? How about water depth, I draw 4ft. I''m sailing in NJ currently shallow water everywhere. I have been to Orental NC by land, I think its great but I have never sailed there.


----------



## dirtchickn (Sep 23, 2001)

Oriental is the second greatest place on earth (after West Marine with the wife''s credit card). I have a Columbia 26 MKII and draw 4''6" and have never gone aground due to low water (going aground for stupidity is another story). Actually, the only real problem is in the Marinas around Oriental, they tend to dredge to a depth of 7 feet every 2 or 3 years, and getting out of your slip when the wind blows from the west, or southwest. West wind will blow all the water out of the Pamlico (up to 3 foot drop) But once you are in the Neuse River, the water averages 20'' deep. If you make it back to Oriental, stop by Pecan Grove Marina Slip 81 and look us up.

Rich and Diana Trumper
Second Wind


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Dear Rich and Dianna,
I am researching everywhere for a place to learn to sail and perhaps get a sailboat. I found your message about Oriental and wanted to know if you still like it there? Are you living on the boat year round or visiting from another city?
A marina near us in Charlotte wants us to look at a Hunter 216 for a "1st" boat. Any ideas?
Have a nice time in Oriental.
Jack and Gina


----------



## dirtchickn (Sep 23, 2001)

We love Oriental. We were there today as a matter of fact. Unfortunately doing chores, not sailing. We get down about 2 or 3 weekends a month, as work allows. As for a place to learn to sail, this is it. Call Chris Daniels at Oriental''s School of Sailing, he''s been a friend of ours since he taught us to sail 4 years ago. If you would like to talk about Oriental or the school, call me on my cell 910 612 9115 between 8am an 8pm and I will be happy to share all that I know. MOST IMPORTANT ---> if the Hunter is the right price for you, it''s better than not having a boat to learn on. There are lots for sale, just get one and use it. We''d also be willing to give free day sailing on our humble Columbia 26 to let you get a chance to come down to visit. Also check out towndock.net the "official" website of Oriental.


----------

